# Mix P Tank



## Halo (Apr 18, 2003)

Shark reef at Mandalay Bay you can see a Rhom or I think its a Rhom just behind the middle Cariba


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

nice pic


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Cool picture








Feel free to show us some more pics, like a full tank shot, or close-ups!


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

very nice , yes please more shots.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

nice... i seen those those p at that casino...they have a great shark tank too


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

i though it was someones tank for a second there.


----------



## Halo (Apr 18, 2003)

Shark reef at Mandalay Bay


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

one day i will have a tank like that.


----------



## Halo (Apr 18, 2003)

They had a couple of Rhom's in there. you can see one right above the red


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

oh yeah ..never notice that..sweet ..nice pics


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

Now thats a tank! Pretty Sick!


----------



## spyderman (Feb 25, 2003)

Very nice tank. Wish I could have something like that in my bedroom


----------



## stilllearnin (Mar 28, 2003)

nice pics








sweet setup!


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

That tank is awesome I want something like that someday.


----------



## CKY (Apr 14, 2003)

That's incredible!! You could shoal a few Rhom's in that tank. That's sweet how they have Reds, Caribas AND Rhoms!


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

what state is this in?


----------



## Halo (Apr 18, 2003)

Las Vagas


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Mandalay Bay?!?!?! :







: I been to Mandalay 2 times this yr/ 6 times in my life, and never seen a P tank!! What section is this located, or what part of the extension to the other hotel???


----------



## Halo (Apr 18, 2003)

Its at shark reef there aquarium it cost I think $12 to get in. They have a large shark tank some crocs and a few other things. The jellyfish tank is sweet. Its pretty nice.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Dang.. after all this time. Thanks HALO!!







Ill be sure to check in a week when I go back there!!!


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

Looking pretty damn good... big and fun setup :smile:


----------



## phensway (Apr 7, 2003)

now thats what i am goin to have when i get my own house!!!!


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Dang I didnt know they had Ps in there. I was going to go in and check out the sharks but decided not too. Bummer


----------



## ttldnial (May 14, 2003)

Sir Nathan XXI said:


> what state is this in?


 Nevada


----------



## maverick (Apr 17, 2003)

Very nice tank. Wish I could have something like that


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

> what state is this in?





> Las Vegas










LOL....Las Vegas is a city.
Anyway nice pics. I oughta go there some day. I doubt I'll ever be able to though but I'm praying.


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

im pissed! i wish i woulda known BEFORE i went to vegas that they had a sweet set up like that at mandalay bay

that looks awesome


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Thanks for share...any other pic?


----------

